# Erie Walleyes



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Alright guys, 

I just bought a 16' Lund Mr. Pike and am looking to hit some walleye this spring and summer. What are my best options and opprotunities with this boat in march through may? just wondering for some friendly advice. As much detail as is possible would be appreciated. PM me with info if you would rather not post it

Thanks


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Generaly starts at close to Camp Perry Rifle Range in early spring (late March, Early April) after ice off and work its way eastward throughout the spring to summer months.
Let the boat packs and crowds dictate your choice of location.
Welcome to the world of OWNING A LUND.
Mr. Pike is a nice ride.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Early in the spring the fishing off the reefs can be lterally within a few hundred yard from the launces in the turtle creek and wild wings area west of davis besse. A few weeks later there is usually a good bite between huron and vermilion and this can be acessed right iff if cranberry creek marina, the same area is good in the fall and will pro duce big fish esp when trolling at night in both spring and fall. There can also be good fishing for prespawn fish off of marblehead, this is like icefishing out of a boat, it can be hit ir miss but when its good it really GOOD. 

Do you have any experience on erie? It can be a dangerous lake and be sure to have all safety equipment and a compass and GPS and know how to use them.

Scott


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely hit the reefs off of Camp Perry a couple times during late March through April, the eye's are stacked in there like cord wood. I mainly fish the Huron/Vermilion area when May comes along, you can catch eye's, perch, and smallies with one presentation ! I can't wait ! Two more Lake Simcoe trips on the ice and I will be counting the days ! Tight Lines !

Krustydawg


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

As stated above for Mar and Apr you can fish the reefs. 2 years ago we were only about 1/2 mile out from the Turtle Creek. Last year we started trolling from the start and didn't do any jigging. So we went out to the cans. May you can try around Marble Head Lighthouse. Launch at Mazurik and you won't be far from shore. Just keep an eye on the weather any time out. Also call up there to the bait shops before you go. They'll tell you if it's safe to come up.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Woodworker where are you located at? I fish a REBEL and use it all over the western basin.As stated the reef area is hard to beat early and after that I chase them all over from Bolles harbor to West Sister out to Cand D can.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I am in Sandusky and just bought a 16' Lund Mr. Pike over the winter looking to get out and hit some walleye early the maybe some perch as the summer progresses. Any advice to a new angler is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Woodworker,

Lots of good advice from these guys so far on the "where" and "when" to go. I'll add to the "safety" advice. You need a good GPS, compass, marine radio, an adequate anchor with at least 100' of rope, and a drift sock on board. Know how to use them. Learn how to handle your boat on Lake Erie in a adverse conditions while keeping your wits about you (this come with experience). She can become vicious in a short time. Being on a big lake in a 16' boat can present challenges at times. I'm not trying to scare you, but I (and many others here) have been out on the Lake when she turns "ugly" and there's not a boat made big enough to handle her. Your safety and the safety of your passengers will likely, at some time, depend on your ability to pilot your craft. A kicker engine for secondary power is not only a good option for trolling, but may save your butt some time-mine did! Check the regs and consult an experienced Erie guy for all the misc equipment you will need (flares, lights, spotlight, etc). These are equally as important as the navigational equipment. Learn to read the weather, both before and during your trip. The ability to read a storm will probably save you a few "hairy" rides back to the launch. 

I hope this didn't sound like a safety sermon. Lake Erie is a great place to fish, but there is no fish (even a :B ) worth risking your life over. If you need help or advice on rigging your boat (i.e. holders, electronics,etc.) this is a great place to seek it.


Tim Joseph
NPAA # 740


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

As for what toolman said, he is CORRECT. Also pick up a weather radio for your home. Forcasts are not always correct But will give toy a general idea of what's going on on mother Erie. Also build your self a list of baitshops that you can TRUST!!!!! they will tell where,how and what the lake is like. Also remember what your weather radio tells you.Excellent information can also be had fro wbsa.com friends of denied. Great site!!Use it


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I have a Humminbird Matrix depth finder that I am planning to add GPS to before heading out. I know that Erie can be very dangerous and no you didnt scare me. I love boating an have been raised on Indian Lake. I recently moved to Sandusky this year, and therefore want to get out on Lake Erie. I am not new to boating in general just to Erie, and I do know a few Erie veterans that I am going to go out with before ever venturing out on my own. I am out to enjoy fishing, but not gonna enjoy it if the weather isnt permitting. I am extremely excitited about getting out this spring. Is it totally necessary to have a marine radio or is it possible to get a cell phone signal out on the water? I want to get one, but not in the budget till later this summer if I can survive without for a short while. 
Tight Lines......


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

A radio and a G.P.S. are like American Express. DON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT!!! It can save your butt as well as tell you what where and when the eyes are doing their thing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn't think of going out on Erie without a marine radio and the ability to navigate by compass. A GPS is truly a plus which I would prioritize as an item to be purchased after the radio.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I spent many years on Eire without the glorified stuff these guys are saying you haft to have.
The required Safty Gear is a must.
A compass is good as long as you know which way home is.
Drift socks are not nessasary, 2- 5 gallon buckets on 10 feet of rope is just as good for a sock.If you need a sock, I sell you one here for 1/2 the cost of store bought ones.
As for the GPS,, You can have the same results buy using a marker in the water. Dont use the small orange ones, you will not find it once you get away from it a ways.
Paint a gallon jug, or even a 5 gallon bucket hunter orange, tie a rope and a brick on it and throw it out when you find a pod to work on.
A radio is nice but you really do not haft to have one. 
Make sure your buldge pump is in proper working order and it dont hurt to have another exta on board in case you get took with a couple breakers in a row.
Work on your seamanship ability's and learn from your mistakes and before to long you will be able to handle the horrid conditions that run the other fishermen off the waters. 
Get soaked with them cold waters on the lake and you learn real quick what you cannot do.
Dont get me wrong here guys.
The extras is a great thing to have at your disspoasal.
If you want to wait on good weather in Ohio for walleyes, you aint going to catch a whole lot of eyes.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well thanks guys. You will all be glad to hear that I picked up the GPS add on to my Humminbird Matrix depth finder, and I just ordered a Lowrance lvr-850 marine radio. So I am not all set to hit the water with the boat. Now if I can just get some warm weather an OH number and a place to store my boat in sandusky under cover on the trailer I will be set!!! any suggestions there? 

How long you guys think it will be before the water clears up on erie it looks terrible!!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Woodworker,

You made a good choice in the purchase of the GPS and Marine radio. Get a compass, as well and you are set navigationwise, except for learning how to use them. There's a list of other necessary safety gear needed, including flares, distress flag, whistle or audible device, etc (consult your boating guide). Take time to learn before you venture too far and you will gain confidence and "big water" skills.

Walleyeguy-The drift sock is not only to control the boat's drift, but for anchoring the bow in case of emergency. If you lose power in 6-8' waves (or worse) in a 16' boat without a driftsock you will need both of your 5 gallon buckets (and another person to work one of them) to bail out your boat. If you are out on Lake Erie and don't know at least approximately which way it is to return to port, you probably shouldn't be out there. Fog or darkness take the ability to "see" where you are going. that's where the GPS and/or compass come into play. I've seen fog settle in quickly mid-afternoon making sight navigation useless.

I think having all the proper gear is very important to start. Learning how to use it and becoming comfortable with your boating skills come with experience. Better safe than sorry. 

Tim


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I totally agree with toolman.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim your post reminds me of a funny story. during the PWT at port clinton ,probably close to ten years ago, I was fun fishing with a group for a long weekend. On the last day we went down to mazurics for just for something to do as we fished all morning and had our limits. The weather suddenly dropped and I mean right now. The water was warming with the sunny days we had for being april, and made for the thickest fog I have seen and it was 4 in the afternoon. After about an hour a guy I knew, former BASS dude, came in white as a gost. He had tripped over his gps and ripped the wire out the back. He had no compass and was in a thick fog with no way of knowing which way he was heading, no way to tell depth, literally driving blind. Always have a compass and know how to use it.

Scott


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Compasses will give you a general bearing but really only tell you which direction your bow is pointed and not necessarily which direction your boat is going. Wind and waves will determine that.

I've heard stories of magnets in tackle boxes and glove boxes causing wrong headings with people winding up at Pelee when they thought they were headed to Turtle Creek. 

I've been running GPS for 12-13 years now and have never had a failure and it will tell you everything you need to know about courses and proximity and if you're hungry some will tell you where to get a burger. 

A compass is still needed for emergency though and I always carry a handheld on board. Just be aware of corrections during weather and interference from other electrical devices.


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Woodworker,
Right there with you brother. Got a used 18.5' Lund 2 years ago and have had it up to Erie once! (home improvenents for the wife and a little trip to Iraq for Uncle Sam kept me off the water). So this years is "use the boat or sell it". Don't plan on selling it! I hope you Erie vets are patient 'cause I am sure I will have tons of "stupid" questions as I start getting serious out catching 'eyes. I am lucky because the elderly gentleman I bought the boat from had it rigged for Erie fishing (most of the bells and whistles). Only a month or so to go and Ican't wait. At least we won't be dodging stumps like at Indian, will we woodworker? LOL That is worth the 2 1/2 hour drive right there. Oh yeah, what a great site!! This is the friendliest and most helpful fishing site I have been on.
Doug


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Duckless said:


> Woodworker,
> . At least we won't be dodging stumps like at Indian, will we woodworker? LOL Doug



Well Doug, I wish I could say that. I will however be dodging stumps at indian lake as well. My aunt has a cottage on Orchard Il. So I go over there quite frequently. Actually never been out on erie in a personal boat before. I have been out on a charter, but never on a personal boat. I was raised on the water and in a boat, but at IL so the opprotunity to get out on Lake Erie is exciting yet scary all at the same time. I have heard a lot of bad stories about LE, but I am gonna get out and give her a try!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys we were all new on Erie at one time or another. Since we are all small boat owners we all have to be careful out there. One thing I've learned over the years is to keep your eyes open. SOME guys in the big boats think that since we are in small tin boats that they have the right of way. It happens out there so keep your eyes open. Learn how to use your equiptment before you run 8 or 10 miles out there.The Most important thing though is go out there and have fun. Don't get stuck on only one method of fishing Learn to be versatile. Mother Erie is a great place to fish for our favorite spiecies the elusive walleye. Just respect her. :B


----------

